# What is a good fine (sand) white/silver substrate?



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an inert sand? And source? Thanks


----------



## littlecich (Apr 12, 2008)

jeffrey richard said:


> Can anyone recommend an inert sand? And source? Thanks


Either pool filter or play sand are a good choice. Play sand is usually dirtier and needs more cleaning, but either are good. Pool filter sand is usually lighter in color and in my experience, can be a bit finer.

As for a source, I am not sure where you live, but Lowe's or Home Depot carry both.


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

How does the ADA river sands compare?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

jeffrey richard said:


> How does the ADA river sands compare?


You will pay 1000 times more for ADA sand than you will for regular pool sand. The pool filter sand we get for the pool is dirt cheap and almost white.


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Lowes and Home Depot sell Quikrete play sand. It's a very light creamy white. If you're looking for "white sand beaches" then it will definitely do the trick. Of, it's $3.49 per 50lb bag. I needed one and a half to do my 55 well.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

:bump2:
Is other 3M Quikrete sand inert then? 

I have a bag (not playsand) and want to use it this weekend. I read the MSDS which says silicates, but was worried that it could have limestone in it, too. I don't want it to raise my pH or KH. Set up a bottle test with Distilled water yesterday but not sure if a few days will get an accurate answer. 

Can someone who used this tell me for sure that it does not raise pH &/or water hardness? Thanks!


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

OK, I went ahead and tested and it was very high pH and very alkaline. Had to get something else.


----------

